# Game 18, Bucks Vs Bobcats, Bradley Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> WHERE: BMO Harris Bradley Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/182478771.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Drew Gooden played 8 minutes, and they still won.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

A win is win I suppose, but I really don't know what to make of this team.


----------

